# Spiffynoodles "I had her!" * UPDATED pg 3 with birth story and pics*



## Spiffynoodles

Just a quick update (will post a birth story later when I have more time):

Alia Yvonne was born at 6:38am on March 9th, 10 days before her due date. She weighed only 5lbs 7oz and was 17 in long. She is tiny, but very healthy and I am so in love. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 32


----------



## BabyRuby11

Aww congrats. Xx


----------



## mrsbailey8

Awhh! Congratulations she's a cutie!


----------



## ilove3baby

Awww shes so little!!! How precious!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Congrats!!! She is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## megrenade

beautiful! congratulations :flow:


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## RThomasUCF

Congrats! She is beautiful.


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats!!!


----------



## tinks80

Congrats she beautiful!


----------



## beanzz

Congrats!


----------



## Maple Leaf

Aw congratulations Spiffy! Enjoy your beautiful girl. X


----------



## JadeEmChar

Congrats!! Shes a cutie


----------



## cutemom2be

Congrats! :flower:
What a tiny adorable cutie. :cloud9:
xx


----------



## sarakuday

congrats!!! Adorable!


----------



## emma4g63

gorgeous!! congrats


----------



## Nadialew

Congrats!


----------



## AngelUK

What a cutie! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Godstime

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mummy Bean

Beautiful...xx


----------



## Trying4num2

Oh wow so beautiful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jules7521

Congrats!!


----------



## larabbxx

Shes lovely, congrats


----------



## ..katie..

Shes so cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Okay, I'm finally getting around to writing my birth story. Having a newborn is exhausting! :sleep:

So on March 8th I had my 38 week appointment. My doctor gave me an internal exam and told me that I was 4cm dilated, she didn't say how effaced, but at my last week's appointment I was 60% effaced, so I knew it had to at least be that. We talked about stripping my membranes at my next appointment to get things moving, because as she said, "Your cervix is ready, but your uterus needs to get going." Well, I went home from my appointment, took a walk, and started to feel crampy. I was so excited because it was the first sign I'd had that labor might be on it's way. So I decided to start timing the contractions, and they were already 5-6 minutes apart. So I timed them for an hour and by the that time they were every 3-4 minutes apart, so I told my husband that we should probably go to the hospital (since my doctor had warned me that labor my move quickly for me). When I got to the hospital at 7pm, contractions were about every 2 and half minutes, and they told me I was 5cm dilated. An hour and half later, I was at a 6, and so they broke my water and started putting in an IV so I could have my epidural. It took them almost a half an hour to place the IV, and I'm not very good with needles, so this was one of the worst parts of labor for me. After they gave me my epidural, the pain receeded and I spent a few hours watching TV until they came to check me. I was only at 6 and half cm! I was so dissapointed, and they told me that if I hadn't made much progress when they checked me next time, they might start pitocin. So an hour and a half went by, and I was at a 9! not long after that, I was at a 10, but they decided to let me rest while the baby descended a little. At 3:30am they had me start pushing and Alia wasn't born until 6:38, so there was a lot of pushing and it was pretty exhausting. They ended up giving my an episiotomy (they didn't ask if I wanted one, but at that point I really didn't care, I just wanted to get her out!). They told me that they would have to look after the baby as soon as she was born, so they wouldn't be able to place her on my chest, and my husband couldn't cut the cord, because she had meconium in her amniotic fluid and because I'd had a fever during the last few hours of labor. So that was sad. However, my mind was taken off of it pretty quickly because they had a hard time getting the placenta to detach, so they were kneading my stomach pretty hard which hurt like crazy because the epidural was wearing off. After that, they stiched me up, which really hurt because at that point I was feeling everything. But it was all worth it, and aside from the placenta, the stiches, and the IV, labor wasn't that bad.

She was 5lbs, 7oz and 17in long, and the doctor said that my placent might have been wearing out, and that's why she was so small. The funny thing is, the doctor also said that she had a lot of the characteristics of a baby who has gone overdue, like the meconium in the waters, and really wrinkly skin, especially on her hands and feet. But she is healthy, and breastfeeding really well.

I don't want to worry anyone, but having a newborn is a lot harder than I thought it would be. I haven't had hardly any sleep, I'm not eating as much as I should be, and I've been a bit of an emotional wreck (I'm starting to worry that I might have postpartum depression, which scares the crap out of me). But I do love my little girl, and I know that it's bound to get better as time goes on.

Anyway, here are a few pictures for you all. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







066smaller.jpg
File size: 123 KB
Views: 38









049smaller.jpg
File size: 126.7 KB
Views: 46









054smaller.jpg
File size: 120.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## HellBunny

Aww congrats!! xxxx


----------



## tryin4baby

beautiful.
xx


----------



## LilianA

she's soo cute!! congrats!


----------



## jules7521

omg so cute! congrats!!


----------



## Sew_Sweet

Cute!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sunny days

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## OriginalDoll

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Maple Leaf

That first picture is Amazing!! Bless you honey, you may have a touch of the baby blues...we are all here to listen if you need us. Baby blues are common and don't necessarily develop into PND so try not to worry too much. X


----------



## ..katie..

Shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nadialew

Congrats, hun! So glad baby is healthy and you too, hope you feel better soon. And cute baby!


----------



## Clara cluck

Spiffynoodles she's so beautiful! Well done you.

Re your worries on PND. Everyone is overwhelmed at first and your hormones are all over the place so you will have down days. I bet you're doing brilliantly, even better than you think you are. Keep an eye on yourself and obviously if it feels more than just 'baby blues' definitely ask for help as any type of depression is best identified early. But bear in mind this is the biggest life change you'll ever encounter so be gentle on yourself. Babies don't come with a manual so you're on a steep learning curve. In no other 'job' in life would you be expected to learn so much so quickly! Hang in there and the more you and Alla get to know eachother, the easier it will get. Much love to you and your little one xx


----------



## cdj1

What a doll! Congratulations! Try and get some fresh air and rest as much as you can! xxx


----------



## libbylou

Congrats! She is gorgeous and has the most beautiful expressive eyes!


----------



## AngelUK

She is absolutely adorable! Congratulations! :D


----------



## monkeypooh

Oh My Gosh! Her little face is sooo expressive. What a beautiful little girl! Congrats.


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats! :)


----------

